# your bear hunting spots/areas?



## hunterdurham (Jan 26, 2007)

If you had one area only to hunt bear in the mts. of ga., what area would it be?If you wish not to post here please p/m me.Thanks


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 28, 2007)

Is this a trick question, or you just try'n to find my spot?

Jus'kid'n, I hunted up around Brass Town Bald with some good Ole'Boys from Woody's this year (Dana Young & Brian Chambers) 

Since I am gonna be "Free Hunting" (WMA's and Forestry Land) this coming season, maybe we can hook up!!!

Cooter


----------



## bucky (Jan 29, 2007)

there is a place in helen that has some monster bears in it, but getting through the gates would be a problem.


----------



## captbrian (Jan 29, 2007)

i'm hunting right beside dana young.  i know he's not walking up and down the mountains for no good reason.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Feb 6, 2007)

Rich Mt Seen Bears Ever time I Went in the wood's. Freind seen 19 over 3 day.I Know some of these are the same one's, seen over. But seen Never less. Hears one from white cliff's On Cohutta. Killed it on some private land I Hunt. Old Boar that was 72" Nose to Tail And 48" Round. Dnr said It look to be around 400Lb.


----------



## jcarter (Feb 7, 2007)

Ga-Bullet said:


> Rich Mt Seen Bears Ever time I Went in the wood's. Freind seen 19 over 3 day.I Know some of these are the same one's, seen over. But seen Never less. Hears one from white cliff's On Cohutta. Killed it on some private land I Hunt. Old Boar that was 72" Nose to Tail And 48" Round. Dnr said It look to be around 400Lb.



how long is the bed of your truck ?


----------



## bucky (Feb 7, 2007)

nice bear, but not 400 lb.Rough hunting up there, but the bear out number deer and people together.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Feb 9, 2007)

Truck Bed is 8' Pic was took from about 10' away Bears alot bigger hanging. As for as the weight don't really know. Dnr that tagged it told me what he thought it would go. You may Know more about it than him. It Took Three of us to get it in the truck. I don't eat'em so I Don't usually kill'em. Freind Bought 200ac Inside Cohutta and He wanted Them gone.


----------



## toddboucher (Feb 9, 2007)

like anything bear done right are good eating.


----------



## Coon Dog (Feb 12, 2007)

*bears*

I have killed 2 bears on chatt wma  with my bow killed 1 one year then the next year killed another not tried to kill anymore still have bear meat in freezer seen 1 on chestatee during gun hunt this year but man where i was i was not about to kill it after dragging 2 out i no what that dragging is like.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 14, 2007)

Ga-Bullet said:


> Truck Bed is 8' Pic was took from about 10' away Bears alot bigger hanging. As for as the weight don't really know. Dnr that tagged it told me what he thought it would go. You may Know more about it than him. It Took Three of us to get it in the truck. I don't eat'em so I Don't usually kill'em. Freind Bought 200ac Inside Cohutta and He wanted Them gone.


Not trying to be a tailhole but your friend bought land in the wrong spot, bears will always be in cohutta 90,000 acres for the bears. where are they suppost to go. not a good reason to kill a bear. JMO


----------



## ed'sboy (Feb 17, 2007)

I voted for having taken a bear although it was actually my son. We hunted Swallow Creek.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm Not so sure he Bought it in the wrong place. This was bought as Investment Property for him.And He stands to make In the high six figure.Pretty good for 22 month investment. He let's me hunt all his Land{200ac beside the Banks farm In Morgan Pretty good Land}. He also Has grand kid that used this property  to camp on. And ask me to what out for any thank that might eat them.While I Don't eat bear meat. It Didn't go to waste. And as to were their suppose to go they got 92,000 ac seem like they'ed hardly miss 200ac in the wrong spot.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Feb 19, 2007)

Ga-Bullet said:


> While I Don't eat bear meat. It Didn't go to waste. .




Why don't you eat bear?  I have heard many people say bad things about it.  What I have had tastes great.  Personally, what I have had I like better than deer.  Steaks were tender and the rest I ground up into burger and sausage.  I also processed it myself and made sure I removed as much fat as possible.  In fact, I have had bear sausage for breakfast 4 out of the last 10 days.  the other days I had either deer sausage, or pork sausage from a hog shot last spring.  The steaks I had was extremely tender but you need to make sure the meat is cooked done ....like pork.  Both squirells and bears can carry many diseases.


----------



## base3448 (May 10, 2007)

what is your ratio for bear sausage.


----------



## Scoutman (May 13, 2007)

We used to take bears every year back home in NC. We ate bear roasts with carrots,etc, also burgers. We even had BBQ bear,it was all good. We hunted them with hounds.


----------



## Dana Young (May 14, 2007)

Any of the mtn wma's but probably your best chance would be on the chattahoochee wma.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 19, 2007)

We train dogs up this way bout every saturday. Very few saturdays we don't tree at least one. of course, all ya can do is train. take a picture and move on.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Greg N Clayton:

Keep those reports coming...

We need the Intel for the season!!!


----------



## North-Woods (Jun 7, 2007)

*To Marlin 444*

Just a question, but are your a member of the Marlinowners web page?


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 7, 2007)

reading and taking notes-- never bear hunted BUT it's on my to do list this fall


----------



## JNG (Jun 11, 2007)

Me, too.  Anyone ever seen the Simpsons episode where Homer goes turkey hunting by walking around the woods with a platter ringed with stuffing and cranberry sauce, and calling, "Here, turkey turkey turkey. . . join your friends. . ."
That's what I feel like in my bear hunting knowledge.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 9, 2007)

JNG said:


> Me, too.  Anyone ever seen the Simpsons episode where Homer goes turkey hunting by walking around the woods with a platter ringed with stuffing and cranberry sauce, and calling, "Here, turkey turkey turkey. . . join your friends. . ."
> That's what I feel like in my bear hunting knowledge.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey All:

Several Fella's know Bear Hunting on this thread - 

http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=64793

Post any questions you have, I do not know much about Bear Hunting, but these folks on this thread know a thing or two...

Have a Good One!


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm takin' notes for sure...


----------



## BENELLIKID (Jul 25, 2007)

chattahoochee national forest (wma)


----------



## pixley7 (Oct 22, 2007)

coopers creek wma in chattahoochee national forest...  also one of the best hog hunting spots in GA


----------

